# Little Red Devil



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Some of you might be interested in my latest project. I like fooling around with little slingshots, and I was taken with design GS12 by Dgui. Some years ago I was doing some renovations on an old herring skiff, and as a result I have various pieces of aluminum plate lying around. So I cut out the basic design using 1/4 inch marine aluminum.










You can see I drilled a lanyard hole, as well as a couple of holes near the top of each fork. I experimented with attaching tubes and bands to the forks using rubber band ties, and I did not feel comfortable with the result. So I decided to use braided nylon loops. The holes in the forks are to attach the loops. Not quite as apparent in the photo, I found the grip to be a bit wider than I like, so I cut the finger indentations deeper than in the original design. I wanted to be sure to have a good gripping surface, so I dipped the whole thing in that plastic-rubber stuff designed for coating tool handles. Then I attached 1/4 inch latex tubes I got at a local marine supply store.

Here are a couple of photos showing the tube attachment details. I used a piece of dowel as a spacer, fed the two ends of a piece of braided nylon around the spacer and through the holes, and then tied a simple overhand knot in the ends of the chord to keep it from pulling back through the holes.



















When I am out just messing about, I like to be able to use rocks as ammo. So I cut a pouch a bit larger than one would use for steel or lead balls. Here is the finished slingshot, which I dubbed the Little Red Devil.









The lanyard is just a piece of braided nylon chord, with a simple spring loaded zip tightener. I have it set up so the lanyard goes around my hand at the palm. It is an easy matter to rig it to come through the forks instead, similar to my gloveshot Tucan. Here is a photo of LRD at draw.










Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey man.. Thats a great slingshot. I love it. I realy like small slinshots to..

P.S. GS12 is not designed by Dgui. It was designed by The Gopher.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Have a look at my Fork 'U' too, It's basically the same, but I'm doing variations now.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

DukaThe said:


> Hey man.. Thats a great slingshot. I love it. I realy like small slinshots to..
> 
> P.S. GS12 is not designed by Dgui. It was designed by The Gopher.


I do appologize!!! I downloaded several plans. As I was writing up the description, I pulled the name from the wrong plan. Sorry, sorry. The Gopher it is!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Have a look at my Fork 'U' too, It's basically the same, but I'm doing variations now.


I am following your ForkU and variations with interest.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great work !


----------

